# DON'T Post Pictures with a HPS or LED on! Please ...turn them OFF for pics!



## lime73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*

If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.

Hps and LED lights gives really Poor Quality pics, and by doing this, it will insure that we get the Better Quality pics. Especially if you want the most Accurate advice possible then.... Turn them off! It will help Us to better help You!

Thank You and Happy Growing 

*LIME *


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2012)

you can always change your fitler to incandescent too . . . . .. . . .members

but ya take pic in regular light if you are using the pics to identify anything important


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 3, 2012)

I really love when a pic with HPS is posted with the question "Why are my leaves yellow"! LOL!


----------



## Undercover Cop (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


----------



## lime73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


good question. I personally don't like the lines they put out on pics/video's too...Quality clear pics are always best, when your looking for help with plant problems, and if it does produce the lines then...IMO not good pics...always can be better. Clear Quality pics will help us to give the best advise for ones garden. 

do you have a dig/elec. ballast? if so post a pic...and we will be able to see whether they effect quality or not.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes agree pics with lights off and with the camera flash are alot better.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 3, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


Its the difference in hertzs rates between mag and electronic ballasts. Electronic ballasts have a much higher hertz cycle than mag ballasts where the slower cycle rate shows up as lines. The lines created by an electronic ballast move or occur too fast to be captured by average camera shutter speeds......


----------



## Undercover Cop (Jan 3, 2012)

<-- 400w cheap magnetic ballast (w/ an aluminum Turkey pan reflector!)
 <-- same ballast & bulb w/cool tube w 432w of side lighting, still shows the lines.
both taken with samsung galaxy S 8mp phone/camera



  <-- same light setup but taken w/ a sony cybershot 10mp w flash on


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea my digital doesn't give me the lines like my electronic did. I wondered why


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 3, 2012)

That Cybershot w/flash sure makes the different color temps of your fluorescent tubes look cool...


----------



## lime73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> View attachment 1970868 <-- 400w cheap magnetic ballast (w/ an aluminum Turkey pan reflector!)
> View attachment 1970869 <-- same ballast & bulb w/cool tube w 432w of side lighting, still shows the lines.
> both taken with samsung galaxy S 8mp phone/camera
> 
> ...


perfect example  

Thanks for sharing your pics for us to see the difference...and there is a noticeable difference, I can SEE her now and she is a Beauty! Good Job.


----------



## northernmights (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's the difference between flash and no flash ... although a picture taken with flash does not represent how the plant really looks, it does show off the trichomes nicely as though they were sprinkled with sugar ... mmm !


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

all 12-12 from seed........grown in coco.............lights off lol


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 4, 2012)

Del66666 those plants look like they are made of nug, are there any trade secrets to doing a plant 12/12 from seed? seems like you are getting more nug on those plants than alot of people who are vegging for weeks. Im guessing youve narrowed down strains that produce well with the 12/12 from seed, mind sharing? 

My camera takes excellent pictures with lights on, but Im using a MH right now, hopefully it still works with the HPS. my cellphone will only take pictures with lines however, so it does depend on your camera.


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 5, 2012)

You know you can take a pair of sunglasses and put them infront of the lense of your camera and it takes the lines out of the pictures and filters out the different rays. I got that good bit of info from the guy at the local hydroshop


----------



## lime73 (Jan 6, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> You know you can take a pair of sunglasses and put them infront of the lense of your camera and it takes the lines out of the pictures and filters out the different rays. I got that good bit of info from the guy at the local hydroshop


and does it effect the quality of pics? can you still see, clear, close up pics with this technique?


----------



## lime73 (Jan 6, 2012)

these lights definitely do not show good quality pics, even though they are interesting to see them under this colored light, not good quality for pics, especially if you're asking for advise on, if my plants look healthy.  please turn them off for pics, just use a normal light bulb for pics 

LIME


----------



## nick17gar (Jan 7, 2012)

yea i agree this is important. turn off the crazy lighting, especially if you use LEDs with 32 different colors, and your room is a neon purple or some crazy color, it doesnt help. get a regular bulb, take the pic, then go back to your crazy light set up


----------



## OBMF (Jan 11, 2012)

magnetic ballast are not as effective in creating the plasma necessary for the bulb and therefore the light flickers fast (so fast it hard to detect with the human eye), creating the lines found in cameras. Digital ballast don't have this problem.


----------



## Dutchgrower (Jan 21, 2012)

take sunglasses.... lol...greets from holland!!


----------



## Dutchgrower (Jan 21, 2012)

realy, watch youtube my chanel: thekweker
there you see OLD movie's without sunglasses..... (you see black stripes) and the newest movie's on top.... (with sweet nice plants, giants, green, lot off....) with sunglasses...
it realy works good....

so when making a pictures with a bad camera....just a broken sunglas befor the lens (or how it's call) ....


----------



## UnderBelly (Jan 25, 2012)

If your camera lets you calibrate white balance, you can get a white profile for use under your HPS, and the colors will be correct. Unfortunately, consumer digital cameras, even high end consumer SLRs have a lot of trouble towards red.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 27, 2012)

If your camera is capable of Custom White Balance, learn it and use it. The first shot is a photo of a white card under my HPS. It uses this photo and compares it to "true white", which the camera knows what that is, and calibrates the camera to shoot the right temperature. The two following pics are both taken under HPS. The 4th pic is a shot of the same white card under cool white CFL's and the pic that follows is under that light.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 27, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


i have only seen this on low quality cameras, i always assumed lower quality cameras, like the ones on cell phones can't handle that level of light intensity
i only have magnetic ballast , so i cant try taking a pic under a digital hps with a cell phone to rule that out 

the best camera i have .. which is still only a point and shoot type camera can handle bright light without as much distortion 
i take my pictures under an old 250 watt mh i find it gives good lighting for nice pictures ..

only the best camera i have can take a picture like this below , the camera was less that 1ft away from a 250watt mh 
the others would distort pretty bad in that much direct light 







peace


----------



## ManishWayz (May 21, 2012)

I shoot all my pics and vids on a Canon EOS T3i


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Bear thats horrid.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 18, 2012)

Tough for me, closed room with only green lights so either hps or dark lol I do agree with you I hate the photos that I take they look like crap.


----------



## james76208 (Jul 6, 2012)

polarized sunglasses in front of camera lens problem solved


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 3, 2012)

Should rename the thread to: Posting Pictures with an HPS on!!! ... Please turn them off for pics (unless you know wtf to do).


----------



## stlmatt (Aug 7, 2012)

A must toy for the indoor grower who wants to really see what thier plants look like. The method seven HPS filtering Sunglasses. I have looked at these for months in High Times......but they are a bit pricey @ 150.00, but in last months High Times they rated these as one fo the best new products for indoor growers. So I had to buy a pair and let me say, I will NEVER work in HPS light again without these on. They really do everything they say. I took a few pics with my camera phone, using the lense on the glasses as a filter......they came out pretty good. You can see the difference, in one pic where I split the lense on the frame.....so you could have a side by side look. These are my Raseberry Cough and Blackberry ladies at about 3-4 weeks of 12/12...not all pics same day. 

Enjoy: Stlmatt

PS I am not a salesperson from this company......just a grower who like to do thing right and have all the toys...


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Should rename the thread to: Posting Pictures with an HPS on!!! ... Please turn them off for pics (unless you know wtf to do).


so true 

well original title doesn't matter as much as the info within


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

ManishWayz said:


> I shoot all my pics and vids on a Canon EOS T3i


well fell free to post some in "all my pics!!!" if you like...link is in my signature.


----------



## Tranceus (Aug 10, 2012)

damn i didnt know your the one who started this thread. I have need it many times but never clicked on it lol, i always knew that having a hps on while taking pics and (videos)  wasnt good but like an arse i did it anyway. i would have made a good one tonight but i was stressed lime. my fiance left me and took my daughter while i was at work today, i didnt get home until like 8:00 cuz i walked home from work, (i work 14 miles away from home) lights go out at 8:30 and thats the reason i didnt get to hook up the flourescents in there for making vids with. i ended up talking her into coming back home though through begging and pleading like a bitch but i have already lost 3 of my kids while i was in prison and havent seen them in 3 years cuz they are all the way on the other side of the country and im stuck here on probation, behind on payments and if your behind they will not let you travel and she wont bring them here, My youngest son got sids at 9 months old and passed away and i just cant bear the thought of losing another child. Plus she went to her moms who is a MAJOR pill junkie and crack head so i had to get my child out of there at all costs, dignity and pride out the window idgaf man. so yeah thats why the vid wasnt up to par but your keeping me on my toes and i appreciate that very much lime.


lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS light and posting pics.*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advise, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off. This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advise possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferpa (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 2362157View attachment 2362158View attachment 2362159 

What is happening with my girls ? i just putted them on flowering 1 week ago , in all vegetative nothing happened with them .
can someone help me ?


----------



## lime73 (Oct 6, 2012)

ferpa said:


> View attachment 2362157View attachment 2362158View attachment 2362159
> 
> What is happening with my girls ? i just putted them on flowering 1 week ago , in all vegetative nothing happened with them .
> can someone help me ?


looks like nutrient burn...soil too hot, or you fed to much nutrients.
whats you feeding schedule( eg feed/water/feed), do you ever give just water? how much do you feed and N-P-K of nutrients. do you check ph?


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 26, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


Ill tell you what. Since I have both, I'll disconnect my MAGs and see if the digitals put off those lines. I'll let u know real quick lol

But, with both mags/digitals running, yes, i get the lines across the screen.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, the digitals do it too, but its way less obvious. my 1000's are on mags and 400s on digitals. so, cut 2000w out and you'd see a decrease in lines too hahaha


----------



## willowpinnerblunt (Nov 26, 2012)

Camera + App On Iphone has great options to autocorrect light issues. Works great for .99 cents.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 28, 2012)

I use MH and HPS during flower and gives off a nice pic I think. Most turn out better towards the MH side of coarse. But ya HPS pics are def. hard for identifying problems and doesn't give buds justice. This pic was right in the middle.


----------



## shereen123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah I do Agree pics with lights off and with the camera flash are better.

Shereen


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Isnt light a bad thing when the lights are off ???
SO why are you telling me to flash them with a very white ish bright ( NON Green LED ) light ? 
Just curious 

Thankyou


----------



## lime73 (Jan 7, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Isnt light a bad thing when the lights are off ???
> SO why are you telling me to flash them with a very white ish bright ( NON Green LED ) light ?
> Just curious
> 
> Thankyou


if you are looking for help on your plants health or condition we need clear quality pics to better assist you, so by taking pics with the lights out it will insure we get quality pics.
taking your pics as soon as your lights go out, will not harm anything, as you are not interrupting the night cycle, its only a few minutes, just long enough to take pics without the hps light on... as you cannot get the quality pics needed to diagnose a health condition, with the hps on. ( its way too orange )


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jan 20, 2013)

lime73 said:


> if you are looking for help on your plants health or condition we need clear quality pics to better assist you, so by taking pics with the lights out it will insure we get quality pics.
> taking your pics as soon as your lights go out, will not harm anything, as you are not interrupting the night cycle, its only a few minutes, just long enough to take pics without the hps light on... as you cannot get the quality pics needed to diagnose a health condition, with the hps on. ( its way too orange )


Fair enough Sir.. Its the timing of the pics that seem to be the issue.. I have taken 4 sets of pics over the span of 10 days " mid Night ish " for the plants but will now take them as soon as light goes off. Here are pics about 6 days apart.


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 24, 2013)

i would but id rather not stress my plants over my own personal need to post pictures online so i try to do it as my hps is powering up or while they are on i dont really care about the lines when they are healthy if they are sic its a different story tho with flash hand shading the camwith out shading and no flash makes a differance by its self using a samsung gazaxy ace gt-s5830d with 150w haps and a 220w led


----------



## linford (Jan 25, 2013)

dumdedum said:


> Yes agree pics with lights off and with the camera flash are alot better.


It does look better with HPS off for pics I agree pilgrim


----------



## SeeRockCity (Feb 28, 2013)

I turn my ballast to 25% when I have to take pics under my 600W HPS.... seems to work ok...


----------



## Doer (May 4, 2013)

super smoking puffer said:


> i would but id rather not stress my plants over my own personal need to post pictures online so i try to do it as my hps is powering up or while they are on i dont really care about the lines when they are healthy if they are sic its a different story tho View attachment 2494878with flash hand shading the camView attachment 2494879with out shading and no flash makes a differance by its self using a samsung gazaxy ace gt-s5830d with 150w haps and a 220w led


I have a cardboard box I hold or tape over the light tube. Then I use the flash for fill and better color.
I just use an iPhone but it stripes worse than these at 1000w.


----------



## eyeball696 (Jul 8, 2013)

If you take a polarized lens out of a pair of glasses and cover your camera lens it will take the lines out of your pictures


----------



## bass1014 (Oct 30, 2013)

how about this for a difference in the two types of lighting with pics. left is magnetic and right is digital ballast. i was standing back 5-6 feet so up close is worse.


----------



## jackm420 (Nov 16, 2013)

i second that for sure


----------



## AyoP (Dec 5, 2013)

depends what kind of camera are you using to take a pic


----------



## wallis91 (Jan 1, 2014)

maybe over watering or slight nute burn maybe/? 



bkbbudz said:


> I really love when a pic with HPS is posted with the question "Why are my leaves yellow"! LOL!


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Jan 1, 2014)

wtf is goin on!!!!!!!!!! i have six bag seed plants. They were on 12/12 since seed in soil with no nutes for 6 weeks. they started to yellow on bottom leaves and brown spots.i figured that maybe the soil was drained of nutes so i put them in a dwc with advanced nutrients bloom...this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/400480028801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


so its been 2 days that they have been in dwc with nutes but still not getting any better...help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Jan 1, 2014)

oh and its 3ml of nutes per liter starting them off easy....ordered ppm and ph tester but wont have them for a few days using tap water with hydroton 130 gallan air pump in a 10 gallon tote


----------



## messibudgrower (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/81266-cannabis-plant-pest-problem-solver-pictorial.html


Dianose your problem bro

Messi BudGrower


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


 it looks the same with an electronic balast


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 2, 2014)

IM THE NEW GUY said:


> wtf is goin on!!!!!!!!!! i have six bag seed plants. They were on 12/12 since seed in soil with no nutes for 6 weeks. they started to yellow on bottom leaves and brown spots.i figured that maybe the soil was drained of nutes so i put them in a dwc with advanced nutrients bloom...this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/400480028801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> so its been 2 days that they have been in dwc with nutes but still not getting any better...help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


 check your ph? Nitrogen deficient for sure why are they in flower so small? Why didn't you feed them for 6 weeks? the problem is you need to take better care of your plants


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Jan 2, 2014)

i try my best to take care of my babies 1st grow.not a bad parent just learning lol. they are small because they were grown in 12/12 light from seed. the soil fed them nutes for the six weeks. once i seen the yellowing start 4 days ago or so i figured soil had no nutes so i put them in dwc with adv nutes bloom but its still yellowing how long till it recovers from deficiency


----------



## lime73 (Jan 5, 2014)

IM THE NEW GUY said:


> i try my best to take care of my babies 1st grow.not a bad parent just learning lol. they are small because they were grown in 12/12 light from seed. the soil fed them nutes for the six weeks. once i seen the yellowing start 4 days ago or so i figured soil had no nutes so i put them in dwc with adv nutes bloom but its still yellowing how long till it recovers from deficiency


it will take a week or so of feedings, before they will start to recover. personally id give em a shot of nutes with a little more Nitrogen in it for a couple feedings, since bloom has very little N in it...just to help em recover and green up a bit.


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Jan 12, 2014)

thx lime73 just got http://www.ebay.com/itm/250880544281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 added some "N" and the are getting green growth all over and buds are fatter then a mouse wit da muchies..................MY PLANTS STILL LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 12, 2014)

IM THE NEW GUY said:


> thx lime73 just got http://www.ebay.com/itm/250880544281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 added some "N" and the are getting green growth all over and buds are fatter then a mouse wit da muchies..................MY PLANTS STILL LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 your welcome!


----------



## marv0 (Feb 10, 2014)

hello i have a spotted mold


----------



## marv0 (Feb 10, 2014)

what can i use in my plants


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

jesanwood said:


> _*Hiiii my all frnds
> *_


_*

Spam and reported.*_


----------



## ColdError (Apr 13, 2014)

the lines are caused (maybe?) by "IMAGE ALIASING"

http://www.picturecorrect.com/tips/aliasing-in-digital-photography-explained/


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2014)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS light and posting pics.*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


or perhaps learn to use the white balance setting on a camera 
this can make a huge difference to the clarity of pictures 
hps can actually give some nice pics with the right settings

but i do agree in general some of the light polluted pics posted are terrible 
this is mostly because of the intensity of the light not so much the type of light
and the fact folk be taking pics on their eyefone lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2014)

ColdError said:


> the lines are caused (maybe?) by "IMAGE ALIASING"
> 
> http://www.picturecorrect.com/tips/aliasing-in-digital-photography-explained/


Nope. They're sodium deposits you're camera picks up because it "sees" better than you.

And this seems to only really happen on my camera in the 600+ watt range, 400 don't have them on my phones camera.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2014)

the lines are caused by a shutter speed that is too low
if you raise the shutter speed the lines will vanish
some shitty cameras older and or phone cameras
do not have a shutter speed that is high enough to get rid of the lines/flicker


----------



## ColdError (Apr 13, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Nope. They're sodium deposits you're camera picks up because it "sees" better than you.
> 
> And this seems to only really happen on my camera in the 600+ watt range, 400 don't have them on my phones camera.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


CHOICE 
cheer bro


----------



## Grobbleskin (Apr 16, 2014)

The lines are a simple interference pattern, caused by the number of photons hitting the sensor. Speed up your shutter and you'll get rid of it, slow it down and it'll get worse.


----------



## greeengodess (Jan 15, 2015)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS light and posting pics.*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Daggy (Mar 18, 2015)

If you have a smart phone you can just click on the AWB or auto white balance and set it to Florescent and that should work


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok so i dont have any recent pictures of my problem. but my girl is in soil about 6weeks from seed under a 250w hps in flower. she was in a 2L bottle and only the top set of fan leaves are deforming. perfect green color but they are wrinkled but not dry at all. i transplanted her to a 2gal pot thinking her roots needed some air. this picture is about from a week ago she also is very short


----------



## USbeginnerguy (Jun 27, 2015)

yes use sunglasses over the camera lense it works fine


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


lol how did @sunni let you have this username?!? jk you're probably right my friend on this one!


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ok so i dont have any recent pictures of my problem. but my girl is in soil about 6weeks from seed under a 250w hps in flower. she was in a 2L bottle and only the top set of fan leaves are deforming. perfect green color but they are wrinkled but not dry at all. i transplanted her to a 2gal pot thinking her roots needed some air. this picture is about from a week ago she also is very short


everything looks good here to me aside from the leaves should be perking up. i would reduce your water schedule.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2015)

If you want accurate pics, don't use auto-white-balance, use full-spectrum light and lots of it. Color correcting after exposure or using automatic methods is not going to help the experts here help you with your problems. I don't know much about cannabis cultivation, but I'm OK with a camera. This thread should be canonized on all forums, I get so tired of looking at pictures flooded with yellow or pink light. AWB is not going to be any more accurate, the software is making an "educated guess" as to what color is actually white. If there's no actual white in the picture, say your walls are a light lavender hue; flooded with colorful light or not, it isn't going to be a color-accurate image. If you correct the light spectrum and want to use AWB it might work, but it definitely helps if there's some actual white in the shot.

Pro tip: When taking pictures of very pale people white balance on a very pale shade of blue, just barely any color in it, but sort of a sky blue that is desaturated. It will make them look less like the undead.


----------



## Madagascar (Dec 26, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-grow-diy-scrog-tips.894006/
4K video of first time grower


----------



## Dan can grow (May 15, 2016)

lime73 said:


> good question. I personally don't like the lines they put out on pics/video's too...Quality clear pics are always best, when your looking for help with plant problems, and if it does produce the lines then...IMO not good pics...always can be better. Clear Quality pics will help us to give the best advise for ones garden.
> 
> do you have a dig/elec. ballast? if so post a pic...and we will be able to see whether they effect quality or not.


Magnetic ballast pics show lines, my new digital ballast has no lines in the pictures


----------



## RM3 (May 15, 2016)

Lights out pics are wonderful
.


----------



## SoCalBudToker619 (May 30, 2016)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ok so i dont have any recent pictures of my problem. but my girl is in soil about 6weeks from seed under a 250w hps in flower. she was in a 2L bottle and only the top set of fan leaves are deforming. perfect green color but they are wrinkled but not dry at all. i transplanted her to a 2gal pot thinking her roots needed some air. this picture is about from a week ago she also is very short


Looks stressed


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 23, 2016)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ive been understanding that the lines across the screens is caused by magnetic ballasts, but with a digital/electronic ballast this prob has been corrected or is not an issue. correct or no?


I don't know about with hps/mh. But, I've noticed my camera doesn't like my LED light when it's over 60% power.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 27, 2016)

Here's 1 of my girl's under a 1150 watts Gavita. As this is my first grow with them I always used 600 hps up till now. I don't think the buds are any better on top but underneath is were you really see the different. Hoping for 3 lbs off it


----------



## BST (Jan 21, 2017)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


Seems to work on leaf


----------



## Tjdobb3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Please help me check out my journal I need advice! 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/330-true-watt-led-grow-auto-blue-cheese-and-auto-ak-first-led-grow.932316/page-5


----------



## eddiefromthecrunch (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, I got a problem with one plant in 2 pics. The other pic is same strain, same age 2 weeks into flower. This showed up at about 2 weeks ago. Please help any advice on how to fix this is appreciated.


----------



## eddiefromthecrunch (Jul 5, 2017)

Some kind of deficiency? Scotts potting soil, so I only use a roots organic. Haven't fertilized since yesterday. Every third time I water fertilized.


----------



## bilder.she.will.grow (Jul 5, 2017)

I have bugs Mets need help 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 28, 2017)

bilder.she.will.grow said:


> I have bugs Mets need help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Spider Mites.

Spinosoad or pyrethrins, then pray.


----------



## Niblixdark (Oct 3, 2017)

ZeroTrousers said:


> Spider Mites.
> 
> Spinosoad or pyrethrins, then pray.


SM90, ATAK RTU, Sulpher, Neem Oil. Very high humidity for a week.


----------



## deno (Oct 8, 2017)

My phone's camera shows the tell tail lines under a magnetic ballast, while my normal camera doesn't.


----------



## propertyoftheUS (May 20, 2018)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


Actually if you run hps with led you can take pics without color distortion


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


Its a bummer the first half of my grow i didnt stumble across this


----------



## Gbo5 (Aug 25, 2018)

First grow, at day 56. Crop Kings Autoflower mix. 
Turned my led off for a few pics.
Cheers.


----------



## Pedro420uk (Jan 19, 2019)

If you must take a pic on your phone with the light on, turn white balance all the way down will be a bit darker but will eliminate the flickering/white lines


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 21, 2019)

I use a 20mp Nikon CoolPix camera to take my pot shots. It has a manual white balance that once calibrated gives me great shots that look like they were taken in sunlight. Never any banding or stripes and I use magnetic ballasts.

To set it up I lay a sheet of computer paper on top of the canopy to aim the camera at then hit Measure in the white balance menu and it sets itself to make what it's aimed at white. 

I take the pics at the camera's highest resolution and they are almost 4.4Mb and 13 x 17" before I resize on my computer to 3 x 4" at 300dpi and the file size is reduced to around 0.334Mb or 334Kb. Still nice clear shots.

Before
 
After


----------



## Renfro (Jan 21, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> I use a 20mp Nikon CoolPix camera to take my pot shots. It has a manual white balance that once calibrated gives me great shots that look like they were taken in sunlight. Never any banding or stripes and I use magnetic ballasts.
> 
> To set it up I lay a sheet of computer paper on top of the canopy to aim the camera at then hit Measure in the white balance menu and it sets itself to make what it's aimed at white.
> 
> ...


Damn those plants look like hell, what did you do to them?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 21, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Damn those plants look like hell, what did you do to them?


That pic was taken just after bending 4' freestanding plants into that 4x4' screen. Badly neglected due to my inattention for months while going thru a rough patch with chronic depression. Still rough but coping. Barely.

A day short of 6 weeks 12/12 and still looking rough but I should get a decent yield. Three strains in there. 2 Critical Mass, 2 AK47 and a couple hi-CBD plants that are a cross of Cannatonic and Otto#1.

I've been meaning to start new seeds of different strains but haven't got around to that either tho should have started a couple months ago. Have more hi-CBD ones Two the same as what's there and 10 of that cross that was crossed with Herijuana. Also some crosses of DJ Shorts BlueBerry with Island Sweet Skunk that a friend sent me. About 200 each from 5 ISS females that were pollinated with pollen from 3 BB males. Going to try getting a few clones off one CBD plant in there but may just buy some better yielding CBD seeds.

For those that think stress is what causes plants to go hermie explain to me why these aren't hermed yet as they have known nothing but stress for their whole over-vegged lives. Left to dry right up on many occasions then revived, underfed, overfed, sprayed numerous times for mites etc. Good thing there are no criminal charges for plant abuse or I'd be serving life!


----------



## Renfro (Jan 21, 2019)

Hang in there buddy! I'm sure the plants forgive ya.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 21, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Hang in there buddy! I'm sure the plants forgive ya.


Thanks. It's been years since I've had much enthusiasm for growing or life in general. All started with a near fatal hammer attack 40 years ago. That's about the same time I grew my first buds. Tried all the pharma meds for years but none were as much help as they were hindrance so haven't tried any for over a decade. A little puff of a good sativa lifts my mood better than any pill. Saw a therapist for almost two years a few years ago and tho he was a good guy he seemed to think my depression was father issues where I'm pretty sure it's a PTSD thing. I have nothing but fond memories of my dad and my mom is still alive and turning 92 in Aug. She and my sisters are down in Kelowna, BC and that's where I hope to be by my next b-day in Oct when I turn 65. I hate living up here in northern Alberta and I think that's why my depression has got so bad the last few years. Almost moved to Campbell River, BC and wish I had so bad. If I can sell this place the wife can have half and I'm gonzo!

I should just plant a shitload of seeds and stock up on pot as I likely won't be growing for a while if I move. A 5lb harvest would last for a long time and I have enough lights and seeds to pull it off.

So indecisive and have many projects on the back-burner.


----------



## SupaStona (May 7, 2019)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


Umm, ever heard of white balance lol? You can take gorgeous photos with lights on if you know the basics of using a decent camera.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 7, 2019)

SupaStona said:


> Umm, ever heard of white balance lol? You can take gorgeous photos with lights on if you know the basics of using a decent camera.


I have a camera that does manual white balance, (Nikon Coolpix L32, 20.1mp), but most folks here aren't going to invest $100+ on a camera when they have a phone that has one built in and already cost them $100/mth to use.

My camera also has no GPS so don't have to worry about it embedding location data in the EXIF file attached to digital photos. That data is stripped from phone pics uploaded to the site but it's a good idea to turn off location services on a phone when taking pics that could lead rippers or cops to your grow. If your phone is set to backup those pics are in the cloud with all data intact and your real name linked to them anyways. Easily accessible by Google et al.


----------



## SupaStona (May 7, 2019)

Never thought about location data on pics in that way, but you’re right! If the goal is to stay incognito it definitely pays to have a normal old camera lying around.


----------



## DanKindaSucks (Dec 1, 2019)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


Whoops, I’ll do that from now on!


----------



## zypheruk (Dec 1, 2019)

Leds turned on not using filters, set a custom white balance and be done 100% every time. If you camera/phone etc can shoot in raw use a greycard 8 bucks on fleabay for reference white balance. If you cant use raw then yeah use filters.


----------



## ismann (Dec 1, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Leds turned on not using filters, set a custom white balance and be done 100% every time. If you camera/phone etc can shoot in raw use a greycard 8 bucks on fleabay for reference white balance. If you cant use raw then yeah use filters.


Those are some frosty nuggets. Mind if I sample?


----------



## Renfro (Dec 1, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Leds turned on not using filters, set a custom white balance and be done 100% every time. If you camera/phone etc can shoot in raw use a greycard 8 bucks on fleabay for reference white balance. If you cant use raw then yeah use filters.


I just use my grow room sunglasses as a filter in front of my phone camera. Setting the balance on the phone works too but I forget and start taking other pictures with that setting lol.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 3, 2019)

420legitplug said:


> Durban Poison | Mysite
> 
> 
> A landrace sativa variety from South Africa, Durban Poison is known for its spicy/sweet anise-like smell and taste and it's clear-headed cerebral effect. Though it's a (normally) pure sativa, most versions finish fairly quickly and don't stretch like crazy. Many claim the real South African...
> ...


420$ you sir are a fuckwit


----------



## rob333 (Dec 3, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I just use my grow room sunglasses as a filter in front of my phone camera. Setting the balance on the phone works too but I forget and start taking other pictures with that setting lol.


i find a potato works good


----------



## Renfro (Dec 3, 2019)

rob333 said:


> i find a potato works good


To do exactly what?


----------



## rob333 (Dec 3, 2019)

Renfro said:


> To do exactly what?


what ever you like ren what ever u like haha


----------



## Smartergrowing (Feb 11, 2020)

New to this site is this a nitrogen problem?


----------



## Smartergrowing (Feb 11, 2020)

Plants were flipped 12/12 on 1-06. 2 are begining to yellow one stayed green


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking great and it's normal for old fan leaves to yellow later in flowering. Do not add extra N now! More K and S is fine but not huge amounts. I'd just give them some Epsom salts at this stage to get the extra S to help with resin production.

New to growing too or just this site?

I found a great spot to download *FREE POT BOOKS *. I downloaded a grow bible first and got lots more. Books look great and complete like the real ones I have here. No web site but just a page of links. Just right click on what you want and then "Save Link As" to download so they don't open first as many are 50+ megs. They got lots. Enjoy.


----------



## Smartergrowing (Feb 11, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Looking great and it's normal for old fan leaves to yellow later in flowering. Do not add extra N now! More K and S is fine but not huge amounts. I'd just give them some Epsom salts at this stage to get the extra S to help with resin production.
> 
> New to growing too or just this site?
> 
> I found a great spot to download *FREE POT BOOKS*. I downloaded a grow bible first and got lots more. Books look great and complete like the real ones I have here. No web site but just a page of links. Just right click on what you want and then "Save Link As" to download so they don't open first as many are 50+ megs. They got lots. Enjoy.


I threw some bag seed outside years ago but this is the first time indoors wife bought me an hps for 30th b day


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 10, 2020)

Smartergrowing said:


> I threw some bag seed outside years ago but this is the first time indoors wife bought me an hps for 30th b day


your last post was feb 11 @Smartergrowing . How'd they turn out? they must be done now.


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 14, 2020)

3 weeks in flower she's and I'm concerned about some of her bigger fan leaves doing this.


----------



## GsusKristOfTheBooda (May 5, 2020)

bkbbudz said:


> I really love when a pic with HPS is posted with the question "Why are my leaves yellow"! LOL!


Ive literally just done that haha :/....im a newbie though so gotta learn at some point


----------



## Nugs_gallore (May 5, 2020)

I . Anyone on here know what this could be? Plants growing slow, in week 4 of veg in 1 gallon coco being fed with r/o water 2ml calmag and 4ml floranova per gallon. The coco stays wet 3-4 days the tips are yellowing and the plants have never been a nice dark green. Also some leafs tacoing/ curling.


----------



## RBKush (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it the same with 315 w CMH bulbs?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 16, 2020)

RBKush said:


> Is it the same with 315 w CMH bulbs?


If you take a picture of a white piece of paper under those lights does it look white? The answer to that question equals the answer to yours


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2020)

RBKush said:


> Is it the same with 315 w CMH bulbs?


CMH is much more white looking so pics should be fine under those. I have a 400W Philips CMH that runs off an HPS magnetic ballast and colour looks like sunlight in pics.

Blurple and other LEDs are usually off but some of the full spectrum ones are OK. Most HPS suck tho. MH is fine.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> If you take a picture of a white piece of paper under those lights does it look white? The answer to that question equals the answer to yours


The digital Nikon Coolpix 20.1mp camera I have has manual white balance. I just put a sheet of computer paper under the light to have it calibrate to that then the pics look fine under HPS or blurple even but I don't have one of those.


----------



## BMWM5 (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyone know what's going on? Please


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 18, 2020)

BMWM5 said:


> Anyone know what's going on? PleaseView attachment 4745469View attachment 4745471View attachment 4745472


Hi there welcome to the forum, your best to start your own post, this thread is ancient. 
In your post give as much info as possible for the best chance of help, lighting, nutrient and the substrate you use, ec of your feed, temps etc.


----------



## BMWM5 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi friend. Is it possible I can ask u sir? 
I can give you more details


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 18, 2020)

BMWM5 said:


> Hi friend. Is it possible I can ask u sir?
> I can give you more details


Are you using soil or hydro? 

Assuming it's coco what ec are you using? 

Are you feeding each time until you 20% run off out of the bottom of the pots? 

What are your temps and humidity?


----------



## BMWM5 (Nov 18, 2020)

The environment is all good. These were clones and grew nicely before. 

Temp & humidity 78f / 55%.

PH 6.3 60/40 soil and Coco. Canna line. With run off.

I don't know e.c.

I transplanted into larger pot let it dry 2 days ago.

Lights is Samsung led

Showing signs of overwater


----------



## BMWM5 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## BMWM5 (Nov 18, 2020)

They clones started in root riot that transfer to 1gal pot. After 2 weeks I gave a feed with plenty of run off. Then day after all had red stems and unhealthy. 
Maybe pH is off and can't uptake properly.
Thank you for Ur time friend


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have grow light glasses that filter out all that red from hps. Put them infront of my phone and its like I'm taking a picture in natural light. They were only like $15 too.


----------



## Ukulele Haze (Dec 6, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> I have grow light glasses that filter out all that red from hps. Put them infront of my phone and its like I'm taking a picture in natural light. They were only like $15 too.


I used to do that too with some VIVOSUN shades (works great). They have green lenses meant to correct for blurple lights. I upgraded to new light. I no longer need to use grow light glasses for photography, but I sure need them for my eyes now. I've had 15-30 minute spells where I sat my computer desk and couldn't do much because my eyes ached so much from exposure. I'd recommend glasses like these to anybody.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 10, 2020)

Ukulele Haze said:


> I used to do that too with some VIVOSUN shades (works great). They have green lenses meant to correct for blurple lights. I upgraded to new light. I no longer need to use grow light glasses for photography, but I sure need them for my eyes now. I've had 15-30 minute spells where I sat my computer desk and couldn't do much because my eyes ached so much from exposure. I'd recommend glasses like these to anybody.


I'd like to get a pair myself but need some that work over my reading glasses or I can't see shit close up. I found a pair once but they cost an arm and a leg. My Nikon CoolPix L32 20.1mp digi cam has manual white balance so I get great shots under any light after a quick calibration. Mostly HPS for me.

I can still see OK after working under the light but everything is colour-shifted for while and annoying. I'll wear a ball cap pulled down in front to cut out the overhead light a lot.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 23, 2021)

Digital ballasts and ipower hps glasses


----------



## Ukulele Haze (May 23, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I'd like to get a pair myself but need some that work over my reading glasses or I can't see shit close up. I found a pair once but they cost an arm and a leg. My Nikon CoolPix L32 20.1mp digi cam has manual white balance so I get great shots under any light after a quick calibration. Mostly HPS for me.
> 
> I can still see OK after working under the light but everything is colour-shifted for while and annoying. I'll wear a ball cap pulled down in front to cut out the overhead light a lot.


Hello, I apologize I did not realize you replied to my comment a while back. The grow light glasses I was talking about might have been able to accommodate glasses underneath. But, they are meant for blurples not HPS lights. I hope you might have found something by now that fits your needs.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 23, 2021)

Ukulele Haze said:


> Hello, I apologize I did not realize you replied to my comment a while back. The grow light glasses I was talking about might have been able to accommodate glasses underneath. But, they are meant for blurples not HPS lights. I hope you might have found something by now that fits your needs.


Ball cap to shade the eyes is it. My camera has a manual white balance feature so I can take nice pics under any type of light. Some flip-up lenses for hps light would be best for me but I've never seen any specific to grow lights.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Odin88 (May 25, 2021)

bkbbudz said:


> I really love when a pic with HPS is posted with the question "Why are my leaves yellow"! LOL!


LMFAO!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 31, 2021)

lime73 said:


> *To all members that are using a HPS or LED lights and posting pics...*
> 
> If you want The Best possible advice, from all of Us here at *Rollitup*, then Please turn them off for pics, or simply take pics Right before lights come on or as soon as they go off.
> This will insure that We get You the most accurate and Best advice possible.
> ...


What about those using a shitty tablet, l could post back pics but whod see the plants? I dim light to 10% and is still bright in pics. Either that or just not post l guess.


----------



## Mr.diesel024 (Dec 27, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you can always change your fitler to incandescent too . . . . .. . . .members
> 
> but ya take pic in regular light if you are using the pics to identify anything important


Help please


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 28, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> What about those using a shitty tablet, l could post back pics but whod see the plants? I dim light to 10% and is still bright in pics. Either that or just not post l guess.


Best to just upgrade to a modern phone with a decent camera. iPhone 13 pro kicks ass for plant inspection


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 28, 2021)

Mr.diesel024 said:


> Help please


Calcium deficiency, check your soil ph and your input ph could also be lockout.


----------



## Mr.diesel024 (Dec 28, 2021)

Ok thank you


----------



## Mr.diesel024 (Dec 28, 2021)

I use cal mag and fox farm how much per gallon should I be using to fix this


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 28, 2021)

Personally I’d foliar feed it. 10-15ml/ gallon for foliar spray. i avoid putting salts through my soil and just use pre mixed dry amendments. It makes things way easier but when I was in hydro I used 5ml/gallon in the reservoir.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 28, 2021)

What he said, and calcium is a self regulating semi mobile nutrient within the plant, so foilar feed low and see how much you need to add... 

Looks a little young to have Cal issues but all growth requires Cal... so more growth ... more cal. If you are seeing this in veg, first 3-4 weeks of flower might be tough where it uses the most amount of Cal in my experiences


----------

